# Vinyl Soundtrack Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring



## SecBreakfestDude (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello friends,
I would like to ask you how much worth is this vinyl collection in your opinion. I've got this 2018 limited edition lord of the rings fellowship of the ring on Vinyl (copy number 1955/5000) it was opened but i have kept it in best possible shape. I wanted to put it on ebay auction, and i was wondering for how much? Could you help me out with this? 

Sorry if this is wrong forum, i didnt know where to ask, but i think on the big site like this there must be some folks who know something about this stuff and could help me.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 20, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. There are several different sets; which one do you have?


----------



## SecBreakfestDude (Feb 28, 2020)

Like i said it is the red one set from 2018 5 x vinyl discs map fragment and guidebook about music creaction process.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 28, 2020)

SecBreakfestDude said:


> Like i said it is the red one


Ah, I didn't see that -- in fact, I still don't!

Anyway, there are some other colors listed on ebay, but not red. The other ones appear to be going for $100-$140 US. The only red set I saw on line was on Amazon's site: $1200! 

So you may have a gold mine on your hands. I'd suggest a thorough online search, before making a decision, and probably an auction with a fairly high minimum, rather than a set price. But I'm no expert.


----------



## TrollinSun (Mar 20, 2020)

SecBreakfestDude said:


> Hello friends,
> I would like to ask you how much worth is this vinyl collection in your opinion. I've got this 2018 limited edition lord of the rings fellowship of the ring on Vinyl (copy number 1955/5000) it was opened but i have kept it in best possible shape. I wanted to put it on ebay auction, and i was wondering for how much? Could you help me out with this?
> 
> Sorry if this is wrong forum, i didnt know where to ask, but i think on the big site like this there must be some folks who know something about this stuff and could help me.


I bought mine for $280 but in reality it's priceless. I haven't opened it yet, I'm waiting till I have not so shitty of a record player to enjoy it on. I would also recommend the music of middle earth app for anyone who really enjoys all six soundtracks, it separates songs and isolates the themes in each song so you can hear individual parts and picture the location or character(s) featured then listen to it whole and you can picture the whole thing. (If you're like me and have held onto your original ideas of each character from the books before the movies this is really cool to listen to)



SecBreakfestDude said:


> Hello friends,
> I would like to ask you how much worth is this vinyl collection in your opinion. I've got this 2018 limited edition lord of the rings fellowship of the ring on Vinyl (copy number 1955/5000) it was opened but i have kept it in best possible shape. I wanted to put it on ebay auction, and i was wondering for how much? Could you help me out with this?
> 
> Sorry if this is wrong forum, i didnt know where to ask, but i think on the big site like this there must be some folks who know something about this stuff and could help me.


And why would you auction this, wait 20yrs and you will find someone who will enjoy it as much as you.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 20, 2020)

TrollinSun said:


> I haven't opened it yet


If it's the red set, I'd never open it!


----------



## TrollinSun (Mar 20, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> If it's the red set, I'd never open it!


haha it is, I just looked up the amazon cd prices and my jaw just dropped... $900 for freaking CDs!!!!! The vinyl sets selling on Rhino (the producer) all say nearly mint, and my has been unopened and in dry storage almost since I bought it.


----------

